# Neuanfang - Gildenprojekt



## Honour88 (18. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Schon seit langem plane ich einen Neuanfang in der World of Warcraft. Ich versuche hier im Folgenden mein Konzept so gut es geht zu beschreiben und erhoffe mir mit diesem Thread einige Mitstreiter mit ähnlichen Ansichten zu finden. Wie jeder weiß spielt die Community eine sehr wichtige Rolle beim Spielen und genau um die Gründung einer solchen geht es hier. Es steht jedem offen sich daran zu beteiligen, ob nun als mit Organisator oder einfaches Raidmitglied ist egal.

Erstmal eine Kurzfassung des Konzeptes:
- Gildenname: Inter Pares
- Server: noch unklar (entweder ein ganz neuer Server - wenn bis zum geplanten Start einer online geht - oder der bisher neuste "Malorne")
- Fraktion: Allianz
- Gildengröße: es wird ein Memberpool von maximal 50 Spieler angestrebt.
- Gildenziele: auf PvE ausgelegt, möglichst den Content zu meistern, PvP sekundär (wobei Gildengruppen für Arena, Raids, BGs natürlich auch einen Teil des Programms bieten werden)
- Raidtage: 3 (je nach Meinung der Member bis zu 4) Montag, Dienstag, (Donnerstag), und Sonntag
- Raidzeiten: 19-23 Uhr (18:30 Invite, 19 Uhr (!) Pull)
- Start: in 1 bis max. 2 Wochen (genauer Termin wird rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben)

Was werden für Anforderungen an Euch gestellt?
- reifes und soziales Verhalten (Mindestalter 18 Jahre, Ausnahmen nur bei Überzeugung in allen restlichen Bewerbungskriterien)
- Kritikfähigkeit und Lernfähigkeit
- Eine Motivation im Team erfolgreich zu sein, viel vom PvE Content sehen und erleben zu wollen (dazu gehört auch, den Kopf nicht in den Sand zu stecken, wenn es mal nicht läuft. Ausdauer wäre ein wichtiges Stichwort, denn von 1 bis 80 ist ein langer Weg, auf dem sich aber viel entwickeln kann)
- Eine gewisse Ernsthaftigkeit und Disziplin einsetzen, wenn gefordert (man sollte die Sache nicht zu ernst nehmen, aber auch wissen, wann man sich anders zu verhalten hat.
- Zuverlässigkeit, Eigeninitiative und Einsatz (in Form von Raidvorbereitung als Beispiel)
- 75% Raidbeteiligung
- Erfahrung, wir suchen keine Neueinsteiger. preBC und/oder TBC Raiderfahrung ist ein Muss

- zuletzt: Aktivität, wozu man noch gesondert etwas sagen sollte: die Raidzeiten wurden oben erwähnt. Primär geht es darum, dass die Onlinezeiten zuverlässig sind (Abmeldungen, die frühzeitig angemeldet werden sind dabei natürlich kein Problem). Wer kennt nicht das Problem, 20 Leute sind on und es geht einfach nicht los weil Leute fehlen. Genau dies gilt es zu vermeiden. Ihr braucht keine Hardcore Spieler zu sein oder für einen Raid wichtige Termine im RL verschieben. Aber Leute die in einer Woche nur ihre 2 Level-Ups machen werden bei uns auch keine Chance haben. Ich denke jeder kann sich selbst gut einschätzen und sollte wissen was erwartet wird. Als Casual Gilde würde ich das Gildenprojekt definitiv nicht beschreiben. Es geht einen Schritt weiter, aber auch keinen Schritt zu weit.

Um einige Fälle gleich auszuschließen: Neueinsteiger, Lootgeier, Unmotivierte Spieler, Einzelgänger, Brainafk'ler oder Casuals die mit ihrem Erfolg in Karazhan und dem 1400er Rating zufrieden sind werden NICHT gesucht.

Was kann gerade ich Euch bieten und warum solltet Ihr umbedingt beim Neustart dabei sein?
Der Fall, dass Euch der Text bisher nicht überzeugt hat, gebe ich nun nochmal mein Bestes um das zu ändern.
Ich selbst spiele seit der WoW Beta. Von Anfang an habe ich einen Mensch Paladin (Holy) gespielt, preBC sehr erfolgreich (Naxxramas bis Sapphiron) und verspätet in TBC gestartet auch in dem ersten Addon noch alles inklusive Kil'jaeden gesehen und gelegt. Ich biete euch somit eine breite Erfahrung an, ich habe viele Spielertypen in der Zeit kennengelernt und somit auch ein gutes Urteilsvermögen erworben. Auf keinen Fall wird also eine "Ich-Invite-Dich-Einfach-Mal" Gilde angestrebt. Mitglieder werden sorgfältig ausgewählt (es geht mehr um die Person als um Ausstattung) ,um ein Team zu bilden, was sich im Großen und Ganzen in vielen Ansichten und Einstellungen einig ist. Getreu dem Gildennamen: Inter Pares (was soviel heißt wie "Unter Gleichen".
Vielleicht fragen sich jetzt einige, warum will der Typ nochmal neustarten? Nun kurz gesagt: mein Paladin macht mir keinen Spass mehr, meine Gilde ging die letzten Monate vieles zu verbissen an, unmenschliche Onlinezeiten wurden für das Addon erwartet etc. pp. Großes Interesse habe ich nun an einem Krieger (für PvE dann ganz klar als Tank) oder an einem Schurken.

/1 LF Gleichgesinnte

Sollte euch mein Text ansprechen so freue ich mich über jede Antwort entweder direkt hier im Thread, per Email an fapo89@gmx.de oder per ICQ 276776143. *JETZT AUCH unter http://inter-pares.6x.to/ zu ERREICHEN!*

Gesucht werden ALLE Klassen!

Besonders Suche ich nach Leuten, die mir helfen das Projekt weiter zu organisieren. Da wären Aufgaben wie:
- Leitung und Organisation
- eine HP und Forum zu gestalten und zu verwalten
- jemanden, der sich gut mit TS auskennt und da was organisieren kann
- Freiwillige für DKP, Werbung etc.
- Raidleader (umso mehr desto besser)

Danke für Eure Zeit und bis bald


----------



## Fuhubi (18. November 2008)

zu hohe anforderungen


----------



## le-chuck (18. November 2008)

Ganz ehrlich - das wird nichts. 

Du stellst enorm hohe Anforderungen und hast bisher nichts anzubieten, außer Raidtagen und dem Gildennamen. Was bietest du hingegen? 

Hast weder TS noch ne Homepage oder derartiges anzubieten. 

Am lustigsten find ich aber, dass du raiderfahrene Leute suchst UND einen Reroll forderst - das schneidet sich.


----------



## Dropz (18. November 2008)

le-chuck schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich - das wird nichts.
> 
> Du stellst enorm hohe Anforderungen und hast bisher nichts anzubieten, außer Raidtagen und dem Gildennamen. Was bietest du hingegen?
> 
> ...


ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## InkaDeath (18. November 2008)

Dropz schrieb:


> ganz deiner Meinung




ebenso


----------



## Avane x.X (18. November 2008)

Fuhubi schrieb:


> zu hohe anforderungen




Wieso?

Was ist daran den hoch?

18 sein , 4x online zu den Raidtagen , Ausdauer , schnell leveln, selbständiges Farmen etc..

Erklär mir mal bitte einer der WoW regelmäßig spielt was  daran nicht zu schaffen wäre?


Avane


----------



## healyeah666 (18. November 2008)

Naja bin 13 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst gerne^^


----------



## Edelstoff (18. November 2008)

Du suchst Leute die das ganze nicht zu verbissen sehen und stellst dann solche Anforderungen?!?! Irgenwei beisst sich da die Katze in Schwanz.

Aber ich war ja beruhigt als ich gelesen habe: "Allianz" ... Is wohl Pech für mich, hab da wohl ein (bestimmt auch einige mehr) Kritierium nicht erfüllt ;-)

Trotzdem viel Erfolg beim Gildenneubeginn


----------



## Rafter56 (18. November 2008)

Ich frage mich gerade kräftig wo du die Leute mit soviel Erfahrung finden willst.

Wenn du soviel schon gelernt und gespielt hast würde ich lieber sagen das du Leuten helfen solltest erfahren zu werden ;-p

Und bin leider Horden Spieler^^


----------



## dwarreg (18. November 2008)

wurde eign eh schon alles gesagt...projekt wird definitiv scheitern sofern du die anforderungen ned runterschraubst


----------



## m0rg0th (18. November 2008)

Ich bin mit meiner (NOCH Casual-) Gilde glücklich und würde nie einen Ally spielen - aber sonst hört sich das ganze schon nicht schlecht an - nur für den Anfang solltest du dir vielleicht überlegen, die Anforderungen ein wenig runterzuschrauben, so viele Regeln werden viele Leute eher abschrecken.


----------



## Rathloriel (18. November 2008)

Hallo,

also das Projekt an sich finde ich sehr interessant. ABER: wenn ich höre du willst pro Woche mehr als 2 LEvel Ups, naja. Ich spiele gerne und auch ernsthaft, aber ich hab noch ein Leben nebenher. Wenn ich mal 2 Wochen für eine Stufe brauche : Na und?

Insofern schließe ich mich meinen Vorrednern an. Zu hohe Anforderungen. Du redest davon, dass nicht nach Hardcore - Zockern suchst. Aber genau das tust du. Ich selber habe mal versucht eine Gilde am Laufen zu halten, es ist verdammt schwer Leute zu finden die du suchst.

Ich wünsch dir trotzdem viel Erfolg. Wie gesagt, prinzipiell würde ich mich sofort anschließen, aber du erwartest zuviel.

MFG Rathi


----------



## ChevesieLane (18. November 2008)

sind auf jeden fall zu hohe anforderung, gut, mehr als 2 lvl ups sind in der woche auf jeden fall zu schaffen... aber zum beispiel maximal 50 member... das wären bei 25 er instanzen also 2 gruppen pro woche und dann muss man fast immer nochmal plus minus fünf rechnen die man dann mit randoms auffüllen müsste
es fängt auch zum beispiel scon damit an, das 3 raidtemine pro woche angesetzt sind, wobei ich nich glaube, das da immer alle 25 zeit haben (ich zum beispiel habe schichtdienst und bin deshalb unterschiedlich online, und das geht bestimmt vielen so)

also sagen wir mal so: dein projekt an sich klingt auf jeden fall gut, aber deine anforderung solltest du ein wenig runterschrauben.... ich habe aus erfahrung gelernt, das wenn man nich unter großen druck beim lvl usw steht, dann geht man viel entspannter an die sache ran, dann macht das spiel auch spaß, folglich hat man gute laune was sich dann auf das gesamte spiel feeling ausweitet^^

viel glück

chevi


----------



## Thug (18. November 2008)

hmm, hättest du jetzt Horde gesagt und ein gescheiter PvP Realm wäre ich eventuell sogar dabei gewesen. Das ist nämlich genau dass wonach ich mich derzeit umschaue, ein Neunanfang bezüglich der Community,
eine aktive Raidgilde oder wie in dem Fall, eine die es mal  wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Erfolg dennoch!


----------



## Seracta (18. November 2008)

Ich würd echt saugern mitmachen! 

Hört sich alles ziemlich gut an ... spriche du suchst reife leute ... und vorallem keine Nerds ^^

Nur dann hab ich was gelesen ...ALLIANZ ... da musste ich leider aufgrund von brechreiz den Rechner verlassen ^^ 

ne ned ganz so schlimm aber außer dem wort allianz klingts gar ned schlecht


----------



## Thug (18. November 2008)

ChevesieLane schrieb:


> ich habe aus erfahrung gelernt, das wenn man nich unter großen druck beim lvl usw steht, dann geht man viel entspannter an die sache ran, dann macht das spiel auch spaß, folglich hat man gute laune was sich dann auf das gesamte spiel feeling ausweitet^^



ich zocke auch entspannt, 2 lvl die woche sind bestimmt nicht das prob, bei 8 würd ich mir sorgen machen.
Es kommt halt drauf an ob man auch wirklich bei der sache ist und questet oder nur am rumgammeln ist, und wie gut man die ganzen qs kennt (gibt auch gute addons mittlerweile). Komplette Neuanfänger sind hier halt nicht gefragt denen man noch alles erklären muss nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (18. November 2008)

erstens: Allianz GANZ schlecht.
zweitens: Montag, Dienstag, (donnerstag), Sonntag
auch schlecht, da sie anscheinend auf deine zeit bezogen sind, und ich denke wenn die tage schon fix sind ist es schwer 24 andere leute zu inden die an den tagen zeit haben.


----------



## fortuneNext (18. November 2008)

Ist dein Nickname nationalsozialistisch gemeint? Falls ja, ist das Ironie dass du Gilden*führer* werden willst...
Falls nicht: Überleg dir mal nen anderen Gildennamen, den Namen gibts doch schon 9x...


----------



## Thug (18. November 2008)

Hey, wie wärs wenn wenigstens wir, die ganzen Hordler hier die dass schon für ne Gute Idee hielten, uns zusammen tuen ;O


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (18. November 2008)

irgendwie traurig, dass er seinen post nach den meinungen der member hier editiert. weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll, vorallem da er auf der suche nach ts und gilden hp ist. selber informieren und schauen. gilden hp gibt es wie sand am meer (zum erstellen). na ja, ich gehe mit einem schmunzeln ins bett.


----------



## Merlok (18. November 2008)

Wenn ein gescheites Konzept dahintersteckt und alles steht könnte ich einen Teamspeak Server sponsorn. Gratis versteht sich.


----------



## Graugon (18. November 2008)

Also ich finde dass sind ganz normale Anforderungen an MMO Spieler die wissen wofür sie 13 Euro im Monat ausgeben.

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück mit deinem Projekt, denn es wird sehr sehr schwer werden bei der heutigen Community deine Gilde von 0 aufzubauen.

ZB würde ich in die Gilde passen, aber warum sollte ich heutzutage die Levelarbeit auf mich nehemen, wenn ich eh nach 6 Monaten auf die t10 inis warten müsste?


----------



## Nania (18. November 2008)

Wie schon gesagt, die Anforderungen sind ziemlich hoch. Damit lockt man in der Regel nur die Hardcoregamer an. 
Ich war während BC selber in einer Gilde, die regelmäßig geraidet hat, aber dennoch blieb es den Leuten selber überlassen, was sie machen wollen - und wenn jemand mal drei Wochen nicht da ist, ist das auch kein Beinbruch. 
Wenn man Leuten ihre Freiheiten lässt, schafft das ein schöneres, freundliches Gildenklima, welches führer oder später zu einer gut funktionierenden Gilde beitragen kann, ganz ohne Streitereien, die in Raidgilden häufig vorkommen. 

Leute, die deine Forderungen erfüllen, zu finden, ist ziemlich, ziemlich schwer, da viele dieser Leute bereits in Raidgilden oder in High-End Gilden sind. So schnell wird man die nicht für eine neue, noch völlig unbekannte Gilde verlassen - die Erfahrung habe ich zumindest oft gemacht. 

Ich würde dir raten: Schraub die Anforderungen etwas runter, nimm Neueinsteiger, nimm Casuals und schau was sich ergibt. Ist im Zweifelsfall einfacher und zusätzlich kommt noch dazu, dass auch der ein oder andere Neueinsteiger ein SEHR guter Spieler werden kann und auch der ein oder andere Casual wird vielleicht Spaß am Raiden finden und damit positiv zur Gildenweiterentwicklung beitragen.


----------



## Honour88 (18. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
Eins vorab: Wenn ich vor gehabt hätte hier die breite Masse anzusprechen hätte ich meinen Text schon anders geschrieben. Aber wie schon erwähnt spreche ich hier eben genau diese Masse von Casuals nicht an, beabsichtigt. Dann melden sich eben weniger, dafür aber Leute, die auch zu dem Projekt passen.  Also bitte stoppt mal eure Flames. Zu hohe Ansprüche? Kann gut sein, dass das auf viele zutrifft. Dann fühlt euch nicht angesprochen mit diesem Thread. 
Dass es schwer ist Leute zu finden ist mir schon klar, aber nicht umsonst habe ich den Thread nicht nur hier sondern in zahlreichen Foren gepostet und ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht innerhalb von 4 Stunden haben sich schon 6 Leute gemeldet. Und das ist doch keine schlechte Bilanz. 
Im Gesamten trotzdem Danke für euer Feedback. Jeder hat seine Meinung und das ist ja auch gut so. Trotzdem muss man hier nicht gleich alles abwerten nur weil man weniger oder mehr spielt. Denn das entscheidet immer noch jeder selbst. Ich habe nichts gegen Leute die dann eben gemütlich Leveln und nicht mal 2 LvL die Woche schaffen. Und wer sagt überhaupt, dass es nicht auch gemütlich sein kann mit uns hochzulvln nur weil wir sagen 2 LvL im Durchschnitt sollten drin sein? Und wer meint ich suche nach Hardcore Zockern, der spielt entweder noch nicht lange oder hat kein großes Auffassungsvermögen. Denn unter Hardcore verstehe ich etwas ganz anderes.
Dann muss ich hier zu einigen Postern noch gesondert Stellung nehmen:

@Cyrus: 1. Der Post wurde nicht editiert, 2. steht dieses Projekt seit ein paar Stunden, es wurde jediglich nach Leuten gefragt, die Lust haben die Sache mit zu gestalten. Ich glaube du musst mich hier nicht belehren, was ich wie wo nachschauen muss. Du bist genau der Typ, der direkt alles schlecht machen will aus welchem Grund auch immer. Eigentlich sind es solche Comments gar nicht wert, um darauf einzugehen.
@fortune: Ich weiß ja nicht, was du so in deiner Freizeit machst und an was du so bei Nicknames denkst, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wieso du auf sowas kommst. Und ob es den Gildennamen schon 9 oder 10 mal gibt, egal? Er drückt ja auch was aus.
@Merlok: Hört sich gut an, ich werde dir sicher noch schreiben, wenn genauere Daten und Fakten fest stehen. Im Moment sieht es sehr gut aus und ich bin sicher, dass das Projekt Erfolg haben wird, zumal die Threads noch 2 Wochen laufen und sich bisher schon einige gemeldet haben, die sich wirklich sehr vernünftig angehört haben. Auf jeden Fall schonmal ein Danke an dich!
@die ganzen Hordler: Genau so sehe ich das Thema bez. Horde. Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Solltet ihr es euch dennoch anders überlegen seid auch ihr gerne eingeladen. Ob man die Quests nun kennt oder nicht spielt keine Rolle, wenn der Rest passt.

Gruß


----------



## Graugon (19. November 2008)

Welcher Server solls denn sein?


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (19. November 2008)

Graugon schrieb:


> Welcher Server solls denn sein?



hast du den post vom te überhaupt gelesen? der sever grundsätzlich auch egal da alle bei 0 starten sollen.
wer will einen am liebsten komplett neuen oder den neusten sever für sein projekt.

ich spiele horde wäre aber für so ein projekt auch bereit gewesen mal allianz zu spielen allerdings sind die anforderungen auch mir zu hoch. mich hat raiden in wow nie interessiert. ich habe wow auch nur knapp 6 monate gespielt..
habe dann aoc gespielt und bin dort irgendwie ans raiden gekommen und es macht mir spass. dort haben keine raidpflicht und alle sind zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dieses projekt wäre für mich eine alternative gewesen in zukunft da ich mal raiderfahrung in wow sammeln wollte aber alleine mit diesen anforderungen wirst du es schwer haben ein gruppe voll zu bekommen.
wünsche dir aber viel glück

gruss
fenris


----------



## Anwa (19. November 2008)

Huhu, 
ich finde das die Sache nach einem guten Konzept klingt und Du genau weißt was Du willst.Das ist meiner Meinung nach der wichtigste Schritt. Ich wünsche Dir und den Leuten die das Konzept zum Leben erwecken werden jedenfalls alles Gute, viel Erfolg und Spaß!
Lg, Anwa


----------



## Honour88 (19. November 2008)

*JETZT AUCH unter http://inter-pares.6x.to/ zu ERREICHEN!*

/push


----------



## Honour88 (21. November 2008)

push


----------



## Honour88 (21. November 2008)

*Samstag ab 11 Uhr, Blackrock (PvP), Start auf Allianzseite, Arì (Mensch, Kriegerin) anwhispern. Inter Pares go!*


----------

